# Descaling solution



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi

I need to descale my Rocket HX. Its only ever used bottled water but got a shock when I ran some water from the water tap and saw the gunk that came out with it!

Anyway - can anyone recommend a suitable descaling product, either a commercially availabe descaler - or a "home recipe" that works.

Cheers


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

You could use a weak citric acid solution (2 tablespoons dissolved in 2 pints of tepid water) . Be aware Citric acid is only damaging to boilers made from aluminium e.g. Gaggia Classic but as long as it's a weak solution and you don't leave it sitting in the boiler too long (15mins max) then it should to be fine.

Available from evilbay amongst other places. Large 1kg tub for under a tenner delivered, last I looked.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I use this stuff:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Dezcal-Urnex-Activated-Remover-Powder/dp/B004L8V966/ref=sr_1_2?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1494583100&sr=1-2&keywords=urnex+dezcal

and then Dezcal Cafiza 2 for cleaning/backflushing.


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. Will get some citric acid over the weekend. I dont believe the boiler in a rocket is made of aluminium. I have a cellini Evo2, about 18 months old. This will be the first descale!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The citric will be fine for you.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Copper boiler - Google images....or take the lid off....


----------

